# Stalled and won’t restart. MF 1325. RESOLVED! The user was broken - tractor fine!



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a 27hp Massey Ferguson compact, 2001, 760 hours, in very good condition (I hope). Purchased today.

I arrached the flail mower and set off, only to have the flail tangle with some polythene pipe hidden in the long grass. This brought the machine to a stall. When I try to start it, nothing happens at all - it doesn’t try to turn over. Perhaps there is some kind of safety cutout? When I turn the ignition on, the red triangle (brake?), oil and battery indicators light up. Any ideas, please? It has the 3-cylinder Mitsubishi engine, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Diddion, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor has at least two safety switches 1) transmission neutral safety switch and 2) PTO disengaged safety switch. Probably has a seat safety switch? The tranny has to be in neutral and the PTO must be disengaged, and you may have to be in the seat. Since the tractor is new to you, I'm anticipating it being the PTO safety switch.


----------



## Diddion (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for this. Possibly a seat safety switch, but definitely because I (ahem!) forgot to depress the clutch. Damned modern tractors! Didn’t have things like this on my 1980 Iseki. Started perfectly!


----------

